# mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juni 2010)

*mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## xDave78 (1. Juni 2010)

*mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also in jeder der in der Tabelle aufgeführten Preisklassen bekommt man auf dem Markt schon zT WEITAUS bessere Geräte im Hinblick auf die Performance.



PS:
Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten...
Wenn ich nen anständiges Notebook suche, dann schau ich ganz sicher nicht zuerst, zweit oder dritt auf pcgh  sondern auf notebookjournal.de


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

Danke fürs Feedback. Ohne Belege sind Deine Hinweise aber nicht besonders hilfreich.

Und wenn Du mal auf die Main schaust, siehst Du, dass Notebookjournal unser Webseiten-Partner ist. Deren Kompetenz zweifelt also niemand an.


----------



## tayna (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

was man jetzt von den leistungswerten eurer notebookkonfiguration hält ist ja erstmal zweitrangig - so schlecht find ich die gar nicht. was mich aber sehr stört, ganz besonders bei dem budget-notebook: warum muß es unbedingt ein 15,6" klpper sein!?!?!  
kann man die hardware nicht auch in einem feinen 14" oder besser noch 13" oder gar 12,1" gehäuse verbauen? das alienware-monster ist doch auch nur nen 11,6" oder? es kostet zwar mehr ich denke aber mal, daß das primäre an den internen komponenten liegt und nicht so sehr am gehäuse


----------



## animus91 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*



tayna schrieb:


> was man jetzt von den leistungswerten eurer notebookkonfiguration hält ist ja erstmal zweitrangig - so schlecht find ich die gar nicht. was mich aber sehr stört, ganz besonders bei dem budget-notebook: warum muß es unbedingt ein 15,6" klpper sein!?!?!
> kann man die hardware nicht auch in einem feinen 14" oder besser noch 13" oder gar 12,1" gehäuse verbauen? das alienware-monster ist doch auch nur nen 11,6" oder? es kostet zwar mehr ich denke aber mal, daß das primäre an den internen komponenten liegt und nicht so sehr am gehäuse


Sehe ich auch so. Ein schnelles 12-13 Zoll Gerät, das wär was feines.

Zum Preis: mit der gleichen CPU+GPU ist das günstigste das
*Acer  Aspire 7736G-664G50Mn
*kostet ab 627 Euro hat aber auch 4 GB RAM und 500 GB Festplatte.
Ist aber eben 17 Zoll groß.
Man kann also nicht direkt sagen das das Gerät überteuert wäre.


----------



## xDave78 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback. Ohne Belege sind Deine Hinweise aber nicht besonders hilfreich.
> 
> Und wenn Du mal auf die Main schaust, siehst Du, dass Notebookjournal unser Webseiten-Partner ist. Deren Kompetenz zweifelt also niemand an.




Was heisst Belege? Jeder kann sich selber ein Bild davon machen. Es gibt in der sparte zw. 800-900€ ne Menge Notebooks verschiedener Markenhersteller( zB das GE600 von MSI oder das ASUS X64JA)  die schon mit Core i CPUs und ATI HD5730 ausgestattet auf jeden Fall eure ersten beiden Kandidaten um Löngen schlagen. Über das "High End" Gerät kann man vllt streiten...da denke ich ist der Preis angemessen, auch wenn es schon Lappis mit gleicher Ausstattung und besserer GPU in der Preisregion gibt.

Zu meinen beiden Vorrednern:
Die Kühlung in 12-13 Zoll Geräten ist eine besondere Herausforderung. Daher sind entspr. Geräte auch selten und vergleichsweise teuer. Ihr könnt nich hergehen und meinen "kleiner müsste auch billiger sein" das Gegenteil ist der Fall...wie gesagt...so einfach isses nicht. Sonst würde man ja sicher schon Netbooks mit 3D Chips günstig bekommen, weil die sich verkaufen würden wie "geschnitten Brot".


----------



## tayna (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

die im budget-gerät verbaute hardware dürfte leichter zu kühlen sein als die im alienware mx11 womit einem 12/13/14-zöller als budget-gerät sicherlich nichts im wege stünde...


----------



## animus91 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*



tayna schrieb:


> die im budget-gerät verbaute hardware dürfte leichter zu kühlen sein als die im alienware mx11 womit einem 12/13/14-zöller als budget-gerät sicherlich nichts im wege stünde...


Sag mal.. das ist doch einfach nur  falsch.
Der T6600 ist kein Stromspraprozessor wie ein CULV der im M11x steckt und die GT330M ist auch sparsamer als die HD4650 soweit ich weiß?


----------



## Heady978 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also preis-/leistungstechnisch ist das Notebook gar nicht mal so schlecht. Zumindest in Sachen Grafikleistung, bekommt man nur recht wenig gutes in der Preisklasse, aber warum so ein alter Core2Duo? Ich würde davon ausgehen dass man mit einem Core i3-330 mindestens die gleiche Leistung, aber weniger Stromverbrauch hätte, oder etwa nicht?!
Ein Sony Vaio VPC-EB1M1E/WI hätte z.B. diesen Core i3, mit einer HD5650 und netten Features, wie z.B. eSATA. Für bei rund 670,- Euro bekommt man eine aktuellere Plattform incl. Win7 HP mit 4GB RAM, 500GB Festplatte und spart 30 Euro gegenüber dem PCGH-Budget-Notebook. Schöner finde ich das von Sony auch, aber das ist naturlich Geschmackssache. Nur die Tasche fehlt, aber die kann man sich ja für die 30 Euro kaufen.

@tayna: Kleinere Geräte, gerade in 13" und darunter sind bei gleicher Hardware meist wesentlich teuer als 15-Zöller. Die 15"er kommen in der Regel im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis am besten weg, wahrscheinlich zum Teil auch, weil es die gängiste Größe ist, für die die Hardware in Massen produziert wird. Um so kleiner ein Notebook, umso schwieriger und aufwändiger wird das ganze. Für ein Budget-Notebook macht es da schon Sinn ein 15"-Gerät zu nehmen.

@PCGH: Ich finde es ganz blöd, dass die Notebooks völlig andere Benches als die Desktop-PCs haben. Die Hardcore-Schrauber hier werden eh was eigenes suchen, aber gerade die noch nicht so erfahrenen User sehe ich als die Zielgruppe für solche "Fertiggeräte" und da sollte dann auch deutlich werden, dass z.B. eine ATI Radeon HD 5870 und eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870 bis auf den ähnlichen Namen nicht viel gemeinsam haben.


----------



## Homerclon (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

Das ist das mySN MG6 mit einer Notebooktasche. Ohne Notebooktasche wäre das MG6 bei gleicher Konfiguration sogar ganze 3€ Günstiger zu bekommen.^^
Oder sind Änderungen vorhanden die nicht im Text stehen?

Was es aber nicht schlechter macht, ich hab das MG6 selbst vor mir (jedoch mit dem nicht mehr angebotenen T4200 Prozessor) und die HD4650 bietet recht Ordentliche Leistung.


----------



## GHOT (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

Kann nur sagen:
Der ist mal richtig gut!
Ich habe den vor einem Jahr gekauft mit nem besseren Prozi bei DevilTech. 
Bei der Auflösung ist der heute noch gut zum zocken geeignet.
Der Grafikchip braucht sich nicht verstecken, das laufwerk ist etwas laut.
Ich betreibe den mit win 7 hp 64bit und es funzt alles Super


----------



## Torsley (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

ich wünsch mir immernoch ein 12-13 zöller mit hardware, mit der man auch ne runde zocken kann, in nem bezahlbaren ramen (700-1000€).


----------



## Homerclon (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*



GHOT schrieb:


> Kann nur sagen:
> Der ist mal richtig gut!
> Ich habe den vor einem Jahr gekauft mit nem besseren Prozi bei DevilTech.
> Bei der Auflösung ist der heute noch gut zum zocken geeignet.
> ...


Das Laufwerk kann man nicht so pauschal beurteilen.
Zumindest Schenker verwendet Laufwerke von 3 Herstellern (TSST, LG & SonyNEC).


----------



## |MELVIN| (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich habe meiner Freundin *vor einem halben Jahr* (!) ein Notebook für ebenfalls 599 Euro gekauft, mit folgender Ausstattung: Core 2 Duo T6600, 4GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, 17-Zoll @ 1600*900, HD 4330 und *inklusive* Windows 7 Home Premium. Vor diesem Hintergrung ist das PCGH-Notebook meiner Meinung nach alles andere als ein "Schnäppchen"! Die bessere Grafikkarte dürfte kaum den kleineren Arbeitsspeicher, die kleinere Festplatte, den kleineren Monitor und auch noch das fehlende Betriebssystem wettmachen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das 6 Monate in dieser Branche ja schon fast eine Ära sind.


----------



## micha2 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*



|MELVIN| schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner Freundin *vor einem halben Jahr* (!) ein Notebook für ebenfalls 599 Euro gekauft, mit folgender Ausstattung: Core 2 Duo T6600, 4GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, 17-Zoll @ 1600*900, HD 4330 und *inklusive* Windows 7 Home Premium. Vor diesem Hintergrung ist das PCGH-Notebook meiner Meinung nach alles andere als ein "Schnäppchen"! Die bessere Grafikkarte dürfte kaum den kleineren Arbeitsspeicher, die kleinere Festplatte, den kleineren Monitor und auch noch das fehlende Betriebssystem wettmachen. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das 6 Monate in dieser Branche ja schon fast eine Ära sind.


 
kann ich nur beipflicheten.
das notebook meiner frau habe ich im august 2008 für 590€ gekauft.
damals schon mit nen C2D T8100 inkl. 4GB arbeitsspeicher und ner 160GB festplatte. ne Geforce 8400GS mit eigenem speicher ist auch noch an board(wenn auch kaum spieletauglich) und natürlich windows vista. aber das tolle ist, das dieses notebook auch noch gut/edel aussieht(weiß).
und ganz wichtig. das teil ist fast 2jahre alt!!!!!!!!


----------



## fireball (7. September 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich wundere mich, dass bei der Preisklasse nicht eins der Geräte ein Bluray Laufwerk hat.


----------



## mrnils253 (7. September 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

Euer Budget notebook hab ich links von mir stehn aber mit dem 8800 (aber auch von DevilTech).
Das teil hat ne klasse leistung selbst GTA 4 EFLC lässt sich vernünftig spielen.
Mich nervt nur zurzeit das die treiberseite von compal irgendwie hinne ist 
Deswegen komm ich nciht an die treiber für Windows 7 hat wer ne ahnung wo ich die sonst noch herbekomme ?


----------



## poiu (7. September 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*

na ja nichts besonderes hab  ähnliches seit einem Jahr 

Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (7. September 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*



tayna schrieb:


> was man jetzt von den leistungswerten eurer notebookkonfiguration hält ist ja erstmal zweitrangig - so schlecht find ich die gar nicht. was mich aber sehr stört, ganz besonders bei dem budget-notebook: warum muß es unbedingt ein 15,6" klpper sein!?!?!
> kann man die hardware nicht auch in einem feinen 14" oder besser noch 13" oder gar 12,1" gehäuse verbauen? das alienware-monster ist doch auch nur nen 11,6" oder? es kostet zwar mehr ich denke aber mal, daß das primäre an den internen komponenten liegt und nicht so sehr am gehäuse



weil das eben ein NOTEBOOK ist und kein Subnotebook oder Netbook... daher vermutlich auch die dimension von 15,6"...



xDave78 schrieb:


> Zu meinen beiden Vorrednern:
> Die Kühlung in 12-13 Zoll Geräten ist eine besondere Herausforderung. Daher sind entspr. Geräte auch selten und vergleichsweise teuer. Ihr könnt nich hergehen und meinen "kleiner müsste auch billiger sein" das Gegenteil ist der Fall...wie gesagt...so einfach isses nicht. Sonst würde man ja sicher schon Netbooks mit 3D Chips günstig bekommen, weil die sich verkaufen würden wie "geschnitten Brot".



Ist definitiv falsch... die 4650 sitzt hier onboard und wird von einer 5cm langen und 1 cm breiten heatpipe gekühlt. bei der CPU siehts nicht anders aus... ich kenn 13"er die wesentlich größere Kühlelemente haben.
Ich kenn auch 12" TabletPCs mit T9800 CPUs... und die drosseln auch net...
teurer macht sie definitiv der markt...



Heady978 schrieb:


> Also preis-/leistungstechnisch ist das Notebook gar nicht mal so schlecht. Zumindest in Sachen Grafikleistung, bekommt man nur recht wenig gutes in der Preisklasse, aber warum so ein alter Core2Duo? Ich würde davon ausgehen dass man mit einem Core i3-330 mindestens die gleiche Leistung....
> 
> @PCGH: Ich finde es ganz blöd, dass die Notebooks völlig andere Benches als die Desktop-PCs haben. Die Hardcore-Schrauber hier werden eh was eigenes suchen



zum C2D... weil es dieses Barebone nur mit C2D Sockel gibt....
zum comment @ pcgh... das ist ein notebook, da wird kein hardcoreschrauber ran gehen... und tweaken kannst daran auch nix



micha2 schrieb:


> kann ich nur beipflicheten.
> das notebook meiner frau habe ich im august 2008 für 590€ gekauft.
> damals schon mit nen C2D T8100 inkl. 4GB arbeitsspeicher und ner 160GB festplatte. ne Geforce 8400GS...



und das läuft noch? die 8er serie raucht ja nur ab.. du solltest aber nicht vergessen dass bei dem gerät wesentlich neuere techniken zum einsatz kommen... zb LED Backlight, DDR3, und TPM...

@ Topic: Ist ein gutes Gerät, hatte bis jetzt wenig Servicefälle.

@ PCGH: Folgendes sollte erwähnt werden:
-) Installation von XP ist mit einem beim BB Hersteller erhältlichen Tools namens AHCI Switcher möglich ohne Treiber einzubinden.
-) leider ist die Performance unter XP im Akkubetrieb grottig.
-) Der Hersteller liefert 2 unterschiedliche FP Reader Programme aus. Das Tool EgisTec BIOAccess kann unter Win7 dazu führen dass das Gerät ins Schwarze bootet. Es sollte ausschließlich die Software EgisTec Vitakey verwendet werden.
-) Soweit ich weiß wird eine schaumstofffolie zwischen Keyboard und Display mitgeliefert, ihr solltet die Käufer darauf aufmerksam machen dass sie diese auch verwenden sollten sonst gibts bald unschöne abdrücke am Bezel von den noppen der Handballenauflagefläche

Aber wie gesagt, kann das Gerät selbst nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (7. September 2010)

*AW: mySN PCGH-Budget-Notebook mit Core 2 Duo T6600 und Radeon HD 4650 für 599 Euro [Anzeige]*



mrnils253 schrieb:


> Euer Budget notebook hab ich links von mir stehn aber mit dem 8800 (aber auch von DevilTech).
> Das teil hat ne klasse leistung selbst GTA 4 EFLC lässt sich vernünftig spielen.
> Mich nervt nur zurzeit das die treiberseite von compal irgendwie hinne ist
> Deswegen komm ich nciht an die treiber für Windows 7 hat wer ne ahnung wo ich die sonst noch herbekomme ?



::: Marasst Inc :::


----------

